# Aruban Resort gets new owner Tropicana Entertainment



## Larry (Sep 17, 2010)

Carl Icahn bought the Aruban Resort at auction several months ago and has sold it to his 47% owned affiliate Tropicana Entertainment. You can read the announcement to timeshare owners at their website http://www.aruban-resort.com/ under owners caption.

This is great news for this troubled resort that was closed for several months until an owners group sued previous owner KL properties and had the Aruba courts uphold their rights and reopen the resort earlier this year, They have been operating on a shoestring since they reopened with no contributions made by new owners until all of the legal transfers were completed. Royal resorts was the interim management company but it looks like their contract was not renewed and a new management team will be put in by Tropicana Entertainment to run the resort as well as reopen the two casinos on property.

Looks like there will be a future for this resort and for the timeshare owners.


----------



## Larry (Oct 3, 2010)

*Tropicana Aruba Resort*

Aruban resort has new name along with new ownership. Here is the new website http://troparuba.com/.


Timeshare owners are cautiously optimistic regarding the future at this troubled resort which had been closed for a couple of months at the end of 2009 and beginning of 2010.


----------

